# SGT John R. Jones, MACV-SOG, CCN



## AWP (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome home, Warrior.

DOL

http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=15710



> Army Sgt. John R. Jones, of Louisville, Ky., will be buried Dec. 6, in Arlington National Cemetery.  On June 4, 1971, Jones was part of a U.S. team working with indigenous commandos to defend a radio-relay base, known as Hickory Hill, in Quang Tri Province, South Vietnam.  When enemy forces attacked the site, Jones and another serviceman took up a defensive position in a nearby bunker.  The following morning, Jones was reportedly killed by enemy fire and the other soldier was captured and held as a POW until 1973.


 
http://www.pownetwork.org/bios/j/j041.htm

The "other soldier" mentioned above is Jon Cavaiani, MOH:

http://www.pownetwork.org/bios/c/c139.htm

Blue Skies.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 6, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Worldweaver (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome home


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome home, may you finally Rest in Peace.


----------



## tova (Dec 6, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome home, Warrior.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 6, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## CDG (Dec 7, 2012)

Welcome Home Warrior. RIP.


----------



## scrapdog (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome Home


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome home warrior, may you rest in God's Peace.


----------



## ManBearPig (Dec 10, 2012)

Welcome home


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Rest in peace, on home soil now.  Welcome Home.


----------

